# How many cups in a bag of flour?



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm trying to plan my menu for August but I need to know, if I buy 5 lb of flour, how many cups of flour is that? (So I don't run out







, because I'm making a lot of homemade breads this time.) Let's assume that it's spooned into the measuring cup and not just packed in there as tight as can be.







I know it's probably on the label but I don't have a bag of flour in the house.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

10 cups.

2 cups per lb of flour.


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

All purpose flour has a density of about 4.5 cups per pound... so 22.5 cups.

Edited to add:
Just checked the King Arthur site. They say 19 to 20 cups.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

thanx


----------

